
Dsync: a distributed locking and syncing package for Go - ksashikumar
https://blog.minio.io/minio-dsync-a-distributed-locking-and-syncing-package-for-go-ca2c72dcc359#.wfm6g6gy6
======
moderation
There is a good conversation at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/55u9m0/miniodsync_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/55u9m0/miniodsync_a_distributed_locking_and_syncing/)
including input from the software and article authors.

------
justinclift
Haven't tried this out yet, but will in near future.

Reading through it, the impression given so far is that it's better to have an
odd number of nodes to help with quorum. Is that the case?

Also, is dealing with split brain something already taken care of, or is that
future development work? :)

